# washing bottles in the dishwasher



## WI_Wino (Nov 6, 2013)

I have seen several posts about people washing bottles in the dishwasher. Does that actually clean the insides? To me it seems that the neck is very narrow and little water/soap would get all the way up.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 6, 2013)

I've sanitized in the dishwasher (if yours can do it) but never washed bottles in the dishwasher.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 6, 2013)

I scrub mine, rinse, run through dishwasher, rinse, k-meta and bottle.


----------



## WI_Wino (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm not too concerned about sanitizing them, a little k-meta is easy. I make beer as well and some yeasts flocculate (sp?) like a son of a gun and stick to the bottom of bottles. Simple rinsing doesn't get all of it sometimes. I'd love to just run them through the dishwasher. I'll probably just give it a whirl here soon. But if anyone has actually done this I would be interested in hearing your resutls.


----------



## cimbaliw (Nov 6, 2013)

For me:
triple rinse as the bottle is emptied
stored upside down in a sterlite "milk crate" bottom bolstered with hardware cloth and an old rag
2 min of easy clean 1-2 days before bottling
a quick spray of Na meta (bought by mistake instead of K meta) 6-20' before bottling starts

It sounds like a hassle but it's just a little bit of time at each step


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 6, 2013)

get a cheap bottle of vodka add 1 oz in each bottle, shake and drain to another bottle shake and drain to another botter....cleaned.


----------



## jvbutter (Nov 6, 2013)

I do use a dishwasher... typically life cycle is as follows....
-- drink wine
-- rinse bottle
-- after few bottles soak in sink with 1 Step cleaner
-- scrub labels in sink
-- put on wine bottle rack to drain...
--put in box to store
--when time for bottling, put in dishwasher to sterilize
--fill back up and cork...


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 7, 2013)

I put K meta in the dish washer


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 7, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> get a cheap bottle of vodka add 1 oz in each bottle, shake and drain to another bottle shake and drain to another botter....cleaned.


 

Only if they were clean to start with. Vodka won't "clean" anything.


----------



## seth8530 (Nov 7, 2013)

I had some bottles that came out of a warehouse so I ran them through the dishwasher to get the spiders and such out. I did not bother Kmeta ing those bottles since they were clean to start with and the fact that the dishwasher gets really hot... However, I will Kmeta future bottles from that batch once they are cleaned since they have been used.


----------



## WI_Wino (Nov 10, 2013)

I put one beer bottle that had some caked on yeast in the dishwasher with a full load of dirty dishes. The yeast was washed out but there was other gunk in the bottle. Looks like food particles and detergent. Simple rinsing did not remove this new gunk. So I still need to scrub it. Seems like this may work if you only have bottles in the dishwasher.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 10, 2013)

Wino, wash bottles with nothing else. I tested my dishwasher once, I out red food coloring in a bottle and washed a load of bottles. It did NOT get all the dye out. That's why I scrub, rinse, dishwasher, rinse then k-meta.


----------

